# New chicks



## fintuckyfarms (Jul 6, 2012)

Been awhile since I've checked in. Since dogs ate all my chickens I just haven't been interested. I got 10 new chicks a few days ago. 4 bar-rocks and 6 Cornish cross; have to ease my husband back into it. Hope to pick up some turks and 2 Americannas next week. Not going to free range anymore since we built the pasture fence for dogs and coyotes but not packs of little ankle bitters. I'm going to build a coop with a 40' x 40' pen with a net cover to protect from the eagles and red tail hawks. I'm even looking at an automatic door since I work crazy hours


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new chickies! Had to be heart breaking to have lost your previous flock the way you did. I don't let mine free-range either unless one of us is out with them or the dog when I am home. Neighbor's dog got loose one day last year and almost had Sophie one of my barred rock's) for dinner!  Poor Soph, ran as fast as she could to me and the old man for safety. Bless her heart. 

Sounds like you are going to be well set for this next time around. Have fun watching those little peeps grow up and take lots of pics!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome back! You got a plan.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome back. I bet this place has grown since you've been here. It has since I've been here and we've never met before.


----------



## fintuckyfarms (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, what a warm welcome back! 

I am pretty solid on the run but still looking at ideas for the coop, lots to look at in cyber land.


----------

